# do you meat herd owners test your adults yearly?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I just want to know your guys opinion i like to learn about this thanks!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly just don't know a single person who raises goats for meat that tests at all, I'm one of them.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Have you tested? Or you dont? I want to raise for meat mainly and just to have nice goats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We do but not every year. If I need to bring any does to an outside buck they must be tested. I don't know many breeders who do not test.
I will not accept outside does for service unless they have written proof of being clean.

Having said that, if I were buying & selling replacement stock everyone would be tested on a regular basis.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I test when I bring something new into my herd. If everyone is clear, then I don't test them again on a regular basis. I haven't really used outside bucks either (twice in three years).


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There is a big difference between meat goat breeders who breed for show and pets vs. a meat goat breeder who breeds for meat. The first is following breeding programs, pedigrees, testing, treating, vaccinating and on and on and on so they can provide a product worth the price. The second it trying to produce the lowest cost animal they can to make a profit. As meat markets for goats are fairly stable, ever penny they put into their animals has to be justified. Meaning that penny has to make a profit or that penny isnt spent. If you start out with a good healthy, clean breeding herd then you will maximize your profit and have the potential to produce bigger healthier kids with a high survival rate. But things like testing are expenditures that are not typically done. 

BUT id highly suggest testing your foundation breeding stock. There are two types of meat breeders who breed for meat sale.

If you can start off with a 100% clean herd, then you will see bigger profits down the road. AND aside from bringing in new (tested) bucks, you should be able to maintain a clean and productive herd indefinitely. This breeder is going to put more into his herd at start up and yearly maintenance but will see better profits down the road with quality animals and less kid loss.

But if you pick up stock from here and there or at the sales barn. Then no dont test. It would be a totally wasted expense. You just have to assume they are all dirty as they most likely are. This kind of breeder usually doesnt put any money into them, or care. These are 4 legged pay checks walking around and he doesnt want to put a penny into them. He makes his money by volume, buying/producing for cheap and selling for more.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I dont have goats with pedigree nor i can afford it yet lol

I am testing my herd but yearly i do not know


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have never tested any of my goats.


----------

